

PhantomMagick for converting HTML to PDF or images - enam
https://github.com/anam-hossain/phantommagick

======
enam
PhantomMagick provides a simple API to ease the process of converting HTML to
PDF or images. It's especially handy for things like generating invoices or
capturing screenshots of websites. It's framework agnostic but it does provide
a facade for simple use in Laravel 4/5.

